

Show HN: My weekend project, WhatColorIsThisSong.com - haon99
http://www.WhatColorIsThisSong.com/

======
spacemanaki
Pretty cool! My only suggestion might be to hide the artist and song name, if
possible, and show it after the color is picked. I kind of felt like I was
ready to pick a color for some well known artist before even hearing the song.

~~~
markkat
I agree. Otherwise you are inadvertently asking for the color of the artist
too. Very interesting idea, though.

------
flexd
Tells me it can't play because of the region (Norway) and also the text in the
player is nearly unreadable with some sort of color distortion.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Same here, in UK :(.

I hate the idea of restricting media content to geographical regions.

~~~
flexd
Yeah it's quite ridiculous. But I bet if they got it the way they wanted we
would have separate countries on the internet as well eh? :/

------
onassar
Would love to get a take on this idea from someone who has color synesthesia
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synesthesia#Sound_.E2.86.92_col...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synesthesia#Sound_.E2.86.92_color_synesthesia))

------
a3r0
Small bug: If you put the lightness slider to the maximum and then drag around
the inner parts of the circle, the selected colour will flicker to black

------
mousa
Nice idea. So far the only patterns though are girl singer = pink and rap =
red.

~~~
burke
sad song = blue seems to be a strong trend too.

------
jannes
The stream doesn't play for me as well, but I get the idea. And I think it's a
great idea.

What do you plan to do with the collected data? It would be interesting to see
whether there is a consensus among many people on what color some songs are or
if it's more or less random.

If there is a consensus, it would probably reflect our culture's current
associations with each color. It would be very interesting to see an analysis
of that data.

Another idea: You could compare the colors with the cover art of the
respective albums to see if there are matches.

~~~
ctdonath
Great idea, but not hearing anything on iOS Safari.

~~~
metageek
Seems to be Flash.

------
tanay46
Very nice! Random suggestion, how about you turn the background color of the
page to the avg color/most popular color people picked for the song when
displaying the results.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
That seems more likely to lead people (not sure which way though). For example
if a song had a dark background (because of previous choices) then people
might choose a contrasting background, etc..

It would be interesting to match up after a while with a similar project using
"mood words" to create a map of mood to colour which could be broken down by
region, by music preferences and such.

------
alttag
Interesting. It would be neat if you could find a way to display prior users'
submission with more than just hue and saturation and include luminosity or
brightness too.

------
frankdenbow
Cool stuff! You might like <http://huesound.org/> from Music Hack Day in SF
this year.

------
paulcedars
This is really cool.

I think it would be better for user engagement to not automatically show what
other users chose, and also to have the next song start streaming
automatically if the user chose a color for the previous song. I could see
going tvtropes on the site and inadvertently spending a lot of time there if
it was easier to maintain my mental flow.

------
neilk
Interesting. I'd like to see something similar for shapes. For me, shapes feel
like they're more like sounds.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bouba/kiki_effect>

Of course then you have to design some kind of shape-o-matic interface.

------
chippy
Not streamable in my region (UK)

:(

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Why can't they just say up front "this service only for the USA".

Pisses me right off.

------
joeyespo
Cool!

Kind of reminds me of Moody (<http://www.crayonroom.com/moody.php>). It'd be
pretty awesome to link the two projects as to get a decent crowd-sourced
default 'mood' for your personal playlist.

------
mw63214
you could use the color, translate it to mood, and graph it.

i've fiddled with the graphing from mysql to a 3d(css3, html5) cube with
points. link: <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7727742/playlistsite6/index5.html>

use it with this as a template for mapping the emotion:
<http://www.mir.uncc.edu/docs/goal_Emotions.htm>

I just kind of hit a road-block with getting access to music people wanted to
listen to. if you can hack something up with what I've fiddled with, or take
any inspiration from it, that would be awesome.

------
inportb
Very nice! I seem to have hit a bug, though. The color selection is always
many pixels below my mouse cursor.

~~~
alttag
Same here. Safari 5.05, OS X 10.6.8. (Tested in Firefox 5; same problem.)

------
bostich
i dont think it is supposed to look like this?

<http://i.imgur.com/wPqrq.png>

Chrome 14.0.803.0 on windows 7

------
Samuel_Michon
Cool idea! Too bad I can't play the audio (Safari on iOS).

------
flexterra
Tells me it can't play because of the region (Puerto Rico)

------
hvass
How about soundcloud? Works for everyone I think?

------
mgl
stream does not play in Poland as well

